# Just purchased 2,000 more flashlights... :D



## FlashlightMuseum (Mar 13, 2007)

Haven't posted here in a while, but wanted to share that Dave (of the Flashlight Museum) recently purchased another collection from Kenosha, WI totalling over 2,000 lights! We previously had 2,200 lights in our collection, so this nearly doubles it.

As a result, we have just secured a 2,000 square foot storefront property to move our museum into. We are excited about this growth and possibilities it will open up. We will be posting pictures soon...

In the meantime, you can always check out the museum for some of the lights from the new collection, one of which was a 1903 Eveready Glove Catch (valued at $700!).







With over 2,000 lights to log and take photos of, it looks like we will be busy for a while!


----------



## watt4 (Mar 13, 2007)

congratulations!

looking forward to seeing the new lights.


----------



## cy (Mar 13, 2007)

what a lot of lights!

looks like flasholics is not a new thing


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 13, 2007)

As a Minnesota member of CPF I have had the honor of touring this museum. Amazing. A wide variety of vintage lights and a couple cases of current. 
Dave personally gave me the tour and when it was done he gave me a flashlight to keep! What could be better than that?

Nice work! So where is the new location going to be?


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Mar 13, 2007)

Sizzlechest - when did you tour? We've been in a few locations in the past...

First - Dave's office
Second - the hallway of Dave's lighting company, Service Lighting
Third - a 300 sq. ft. warehouse office at Service Lighting
Fourth (and final?) - an adjoining decked out office suite in the building next to Service Lighting (Maple Grove, MN)


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 13, 2007)

FlashlightMuseum said:


> Sizzlechest - when did you tour? We've been in a few locations in the past...
> 
> First - Dave's office
> Second - the hallway of Dave's lighting company, Service Lighting
> ...



I was picking up a general lighting order (we're a customer of yours at service lighting) about 6 months ago. From the will-call desk you walked thru the warehouse to the museum. My guess it is your location # 3.

Be sure to keep us posted & I'll come visit the new set up! 

You guys are crazy into lighting! You must feel right at home here at cpf.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats!!!

I just checked out your site and love the old Coleman's. My first "real" torch was a 4-AA cell formt hem and still have it today!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 13, 2007)

It's hard to keep up with the Joneses around here. Looks like I'll have to keep at my collection.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW! I can only imagine the value of that many lights. Pix Pix Pix


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well i have 000.8 flashlights come on i have just started.

oh what a lot of batteries you will need


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Apr 12, 2007)

sizzlechest - yep, that would be location #3 - we would love to have you come and stop by again!

titan1833 - batteries are not a problem, as our parent company, Service Lighting, is an authorized Eveready/Duracell/Surefire distributor - batteries at cost!


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 15, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> oh what a lot of batteries you will need


 
:laughing: you are right!!


----------



## Lucero (Apr 22, 2007)

FlashlightMuseum said:


> With over 2,000 lights to log and take photos of, it looks like we will be busy for a while!


*Here's a great tool* for inventory management. This wireless camera scans barcodes, stores data about your lights, and takes really fine photos. The inventory is stored online for permanent records keeping.


----------

